# Review of Powermaxx EBAY HO Alternator



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently purchased a 200 amp Powermaxx HO alternator from Ebay for my 2003 camry. I have done the big 3, and have an optima Yellow Top. I was initially hesitate to purchase it due to the reviews being mixed. Some people would say they had great results with it, and others trashed it. I purchased it due to the sellers rating being so high and having a ton of good rating. My experience has been nothing but horrible! There is nothing high output about this alternator. I have not tested this alternator to find its true output, but I have no need to do so. It is worse than my stock alternator. At idle its output is very low. When the RPM's go up, you can hear the AC/heat vent blow harder, and the lights increase. My lights dimming has not improved over stock, but rather gotten worse! I'm going back to my stock alternator and will save up to get a name brand HO alternator or getting a bigger battery. Please STAY THE HELL AWAY from these alternators, and do not get ripped off like I did. It is getting shipped back ASAP!!!


----------

